

Why did Borland fail? - networked
http://www.quora.com/Why-did-Borland-fail/answer/Danny-Thorpe?share=1

======
detaro
When did Borland fail, if you had to put a timeline on it? From my
perspective, it was sometime shortly after Delphi 7, when they did stuff like
Delphi.NET (in Delphi 2005?), but I was in early highschool back then, so I
didn't exactly have much perspective on it.

